# Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! ;-)



## Namitu (2. Dezember 2007)

*Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Hi...ich hab folgendes Problem...Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und ich möchte mir von meiner Lebensgefährtin eine Wasserkühlung zu Weihnachten schenken lassen....ABER ich habe einige Fehlkäufe an Hardware durch  und suche hier nun Rat...

Ich habe ein Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 (ist Schallgedämmt) und habe mir extra die Lüfter von SilenX eingebaut weil die nur 11 dB "verursachen"  so und nun möchte ich eine LEISE Wasserkühlung einbauen...und in das System meine Graka mit einbinden...welchen Kühler bräuchte ich für eine 8600GTS??? 
achso..und preislich..bis ca. 160  ... Vielen Dank!


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *



Namitu schrieb:


> Hi...ich hab folgendes Problem...Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und ich möchte mir von meiner Lebensgefährtin eine Wasserkühlung zu Weihnachten schenken lassen....ABER ich habe einige Fehlkäufe an Hardware durch  und suche hier nun Rat...
> 
> Ich habe ein Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 (ist Schallgedämmt) und habe mir extra die Lüfter von SilenX eingebaut weil die nur 11 dB "verursachen" so und nun möchte ich eine LEISE Wasserkühlung einbauen...und in das System meine Graka mit einbinden...welchen Kühler bräuchte ich für eine 8600GTS???
> achso..und preislich..bis ca. 160  ... Vielen Dank!


 
Willkommen im Forum 

Bräuchte noch ein paar Infos 
Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Willst du eine Fertigkühlung oder was zum selber baun?


----------



## Namitu (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

hi....also hab nur nen X2 4200+ @ 2,4 Ghz....und ich würd gerne ein komplett set haben das ich um einen Kühler für die Graka erweitern kann...


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Naja ein Komplettset musst ja auch zusammenbauen und wenn du die Komponenten einzeln kaufst bist eben wesentlich flexiebler  Ich kann dir kurz ein mögliches System zusammenstellen wenn du willst. 

Ansonsten könntest du dieses Set nehmen: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2096_360er-Komplettset-Eheim-Plexi-S--AM2.html
und den hier als GPU Kühler:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...600GTS-PCIe-und-7600GT-ohne-Spannungswan.html
bist bei ca 160


----------



## Namitu (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Kannst mir sehr gerne was zusammenstellen...am besten von caseking.de weil die bei mir in der Umgebung sind...und ich würde gerne eine Pumpe mit 12V haben....


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

So, habe dir mal was bei www.aquatuning.de zusammengestellt. Ist sehr leise. Ich habe die selben Lüfter bei mir verbaut und die hört man überhaupt nicht. Bei Caseking wärs noch teurer geworden, weil die den günstigern GPU Kühler nicht im Sortiment haben


----------



## Namitu (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Was hälts du denn hier von? und dazu halt den GPU Kühler den ich auch hier in Berlin bei Aqua Computer bekommen...hab schon nachgeschaut..gleicher Preis....

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_285&products_id=4361


----------



## DuLLi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

bei dem Set musste wieder das Wasser rausnehmen, wenn du da den GPU kühler einbinden willst!!! Das Set ist komplett befüllt!!!


----------



## Namitu (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

das wäre ja eigentlich nicht das problem oder? ps ich wollte halt nur eine wk weil ich unter vollast (2 x prime 95) CPU auf 38 Grad komme und GPU auf 53 Grad...ist das schon ein grund für Wk??? oder sollte ich vielleicht meinen GPU Kühler tauschen und bei Luftkühlung bleiben? Ich bin echt unentschlossen  

Achso und wichtig ist auch das ich nur einen Doppelradiator unterbringen kann...keinen Triple...


----------



## GoZoU (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *



Namitu schrieb:


> das wäre ja eigentlich nicht das problem oder? ps ich wollte halt nur eine wk weil ich unter vollast (2 x prime 95) CPU auf 38 Grad komme und GPU auf 53 Grad...ist das schon ein grund für Wk??? oder sollte ich vielleicht meinen GPU Kühler tauschen und bei Luftkühlung bleiben? Ich bin echt unentschlossen
> 
> Achso und wichtig ist auch das ich nur einen Doppelradiator unterbringen kann...keinen Triple...



38 Grad und 53 Grad? Ist das ein Witz? Die Temps liegen so dermaßen außerhalb jegliches Gefahrenbereichs, da musst du dir echt keine Sorgen machen -.-


----------



## dogy (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Nur so ne frage, weils halt auch ne leise WaKü ist (wenn auch etwas teuerer als die 160 Euro). Was haltet ihr von dem Zalman Reserator 2? Ist ne völlig passive WaKü, deshalb aber sehr leise. Ist diese geeignet, wenn man z.B. n'übertackteten Q6600 (ca. 3 Ghz) und ne hitzköpfige Grafikkarte (X1950 XTX, HD2900XT...) einbinden will?

http://www.tune2max.de/Wasserkuehlung/Zalman/Zalman-Reserator-2::1675.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

hängt davon ab, was man für temperaturen will - 38/53° (wakü?  ) schafft n reserator mit nem q6600 und ner hd2900 garantiert nicht.
mit etwas glück bleibt er unter der kritischen grenze, aber probleme beim oc würde ich schon erwarten.
vom preis mal ganz zu schweigen.

grundsätzlich sind passive wasserkühlungen auch sehr sinnfrei, wenn man noch ein halbes dutzend aktiv gekühlter komponenten (festplatten, mainbord, netzteil,...) im gehäuse hat.

p.s.:
die weiter oben verlinkte 12v pumpe betrachte ich kritisch, ich würd die 10 für was solides eheimbasiertes drauflegen, wenn keiner einen test kennt, der die versprochen laufruhe (die jeder verspricht) belegen kann.


----------



## IceBlue (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Hallo!

Da bin seit ca. einem Jahr Besitzer des Zalman Reserators 1 V2 und dieses System leistet mir echt gute Dienste.
Obwohl das System komplett passiv betrieben werden kann, habe ich 2 sehr leise Gehäuselüfter verbaut, da ich mir sonst etwas Gedanken um die Festplatten und dem RAM machen würde. 
Den Prozessor Core 2 Duo 6300 1,8 habe ich auf 2,8 GHz übertaktet und auch das schafft die Wakü. Die Grafikkarte, eine GTS 8800, beim GPU-Takt von 515 auf 620 hoch und die Karte wird nicht wärmer als 65 Grad unter Last. 

Dennoch:
Nach ca. 1-2 Stunden Last liegt bei der Übertaktung die CPU Temp recht hoch bei ca. 60 Grad, was mir echt zu hoch ist. Dabei kann ich die CPU noch viel weiter übertakten, aber dann wird sie nach kurzer Zeit noch heißer!

Starte ich das System, liegen die Temperaturen bei ca 32 Grad bei der CPU. Ne Stunde später im Idle bei 42°C. 
Ich vermute, dass das Wasser zu warm wird, um die CPU effektiv zu kühlen oder die Pumpe ist zu schwach. Bin mir da nicht sicher. 

Ich tippte zwar erst auf die Wassertemp, aber die Northbridge zeigt mir unter Last nie mehr als 43 Grad! 

Für jemanden, der ein ruhiges System haben möchte, ist damit gut bedient, aber um OC zu betreiben, würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer aktiven Lösung greifen. 

Es gibt ja diesen Aufsatz für diesen Kühlturm, in dem sich dann ein 140er Lüfter steckt. Ich habe ihn mir mal besorgt und er bringt ca 5-10 Grad Temperatursenkung. Und wirklich leise ist was anderes!! Nicht zu empfehlen.

Auch ich bin jetzt dran, mein System mit einem Radiator zu erweitern. Ich weiß nur noch nicht was für einen und ob die Pumpe das schafft. Die bei dem Reserator von Zalman hat einen Durchsatz von 300l/h und eine max. Förderhöhe von 50cm!! Das scheint mir nicht so die Macht zu sein.


----------



## DuLLi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

@der8auer: ist es sinnvoll 1/4 und 1/8 Zoll anschlüsse zu vermischen?


----------



## Knoechi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

@namitu: 
Wasserkühlung ist bastel spass aber auch das du bessere kühlleistung mit leiser/ruhiger Lautstärke hast zb. fürs oc. Kannst aber auch mit guten Luftkühlern gute Kühlleistung erzielen.

Bei deinen Temperaturen musst dir keine sorgen machen. Wenn du aber mehr herausholen willst, kannst ja erstmal so wie es jetzt ist testen. Oder mal nach Berichten für deine hardware umschauen was man machen kann. Temperaturen stehen dann meistens auch bei und kannst vergleichen. 

Wasserkühlung ist wiegesagt ne bastelarbeit. egal ob set oder einzeln. Wenn das deine erste ist empfehle ich dir ein komplett set. da is alles drin was man braucht und erweiterbar isses auch noch. 

Ich hab mir bei www.pc-icebox.de die thermaltake mit 2 Radiatoren bestellt. ist um die 100 euro und für proz und graka absolut ausreichend. + extra kühler von zalman für gpu und gpu-speicher. ich bin zufrieden.

@iceblue:bei dir stimmt was net. Frag mich aber net was  
Hab nen c2d 6300 normal bei 1.800 mhz auf 3.200 mhz getaktet.
Temperatur normal bei 25grad unter volllast 2x prime ca. knapp unter 50 grad.
höhere takt auch noch aber jedoch steigt dann die temp. bis zu 55- 58 grad. 
was bei c2d ca. 60grad grenze hat.  
Grafikkarte Ati x1950pro ebenfalls übertaktet.


----------



## IceBlue (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *



Knoechi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei www.pc-icebox.de die thermaltake mit 2 Radiatoren bestellt. ist um die 100 euro und für proz und graka absolut ausreichend. + extra kühler von zalman für gpu und gpu-speicher. ich bin zufrieden.
> 
> @iceblue:bei dir stimmt was net. Frag mich aber net was
> Hab nen c2d 6300 normal bei 1.800 mhz auf 3.200 mhz getaktet.
> ...


 
Hmmm. Bei mir stimmt was net. Möglich. Ich verwende keine Radiatoren!

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann kühlst du deine CPU und die GPU mit Wasser. Hierbei verwendest du 2 Radiatoren?
Ich kühle CPU, GPU und Northbridge PASSIV, und Everest sagt mir grad, das meine CPU bei 41 Grad liegt. (Bei Last so um die 60Grad)

Takte ich die CPU wieder auf Standarttakt, sind liegen die Lasttemperaturen bei 50 Grad. 

Ich denke mal stark, dass, wenn ich einen feinen Radiator einbaue, meine Temps deinen sehr nahe kommen würden, meinste nicht? Auch vermute ich, dass ich dann, mit aktiver Wasserkühlung, die CPU auch so weit OCen könnte.


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *



DuLLi schrieb:


> @der8auer: ist es sinnvoll 1/4 und 1/8 Zoll anschlüsse zu vermischen?


 
Macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Kommt drauf an was deine Komponenten für Anschlüsse haben 
Habe ich bei mir auch im System. Meine CPU Kühler haben 1/8" Anschlüsse und der Rest 1/4"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

@iceblue:
dass du anfangs niedrige temperaturen hat, liegt schlichtweg an der wärmekapazität von 1-2l wasser.
in den reserator geht relativ viel rein, bis es aufgeheizt ist, vergehen ein paar stunden.
aber die eigentliche kühlleistung, also die wärme, die die wakü an die umgebung abführen kann, ist schlichtweg unzureichend, da hilft nur mehr radiatorleistung. (ob passiv oder aktiv ist dann kosten, platz und sinnfrage)

bezüglich 1/4"/1/8":
ich kenne keine rationalen gründe, die für die verwendung von 1/8" anschlüssen sprechen, aber grundsätzlich ist das kein problem und ich fahr schon ne zeitlang ganz gut damit.


----------



## niLe (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *



> dass du anfangs niedrige temperaturen hat, liegt schlichtweg an der wärmekapazität von 1-2l wasser.
> in den reserator geht relativ viel rein, bis es aufgeheizt ist, vergehen ein paar stunden.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich wollte auch mit einem 5L Bierfass als AGB eine semipassive Wasserkühlung aufbauen, aber obwohl ich nur einen E66@3,2ghz kühle erhitzt sich das Wasser in unter einer halben Stunde auf >30° (~20° Ausgangstemp) im idle.


----------



## LtSnoopy (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

@ DuLLi

Zumindest wenn es um den Durchfluss geht, würde ich an deiner Stelle 1/8"-Anschlüsse vermeiden, wenn es möglich ist. Die meisten Kühler am Markt sind inzwischen glücklicherweise auf 1/4" ausgelegt. 

LtSnoopy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

@nile: n bierfass gibt die wärme auch noch ein ganzes stück schlechter ab, der unterschied zwischen +10° wasser in 30minuten und +30° cpu in 1-2stunden sind auch nicht gerade gewaltig.
und der reserator selbst hat ja auch noch ne gewisse kapazität.

von daher bestätigst du meine aussage imho vollkommen.


----------



## IceBlue (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @iceblue:
> dass du anfangs niedrige temperaturen hat, liegt schlichtweg an der wärmekapazität von 1-2l wasser.
> in den reserator geht relativ viel rein, bis es aufgeheizt ist, vergehen ein paar stunden.
> aber die eigentliche kühlleistung, also die wärme, die die wakü an die umgebung abführen kann, ist schlichtweg unzureichend, da hilft nur mehr radiatorleistung. (ob passiv oder aktiv ist dann kosten, platz und sinnfrage)


 
Hmm, es sind 2,5 Liter, die in dem Turm schlummern. Das es daran liegt, habe ich mir ja auch schon gedacht. Aber warum bleibt die NB-Temp immer bei 43°C stehen und geht nie höher? 
Einen Radiator werde ich mir aber dennoch anschaffen, nur sollte er mit 2 Lüftern leise sein. Vielleicht mit 2 Noctua-Lüftern, die sollen ja sehr leise sein. Dann das Problem: wohin mit dem Radi? Im Gehäuse geht das gar nicht, zumindest wüßte ich nicht wo. 
Vielleicht ein Rechteck aus dem Dach sägen und dann halb darin versenken (sieht aber sicher auch komisch aus).

Oder einfach an die Seite schrauben?? Oder noch einfacher, ein größerer bzw anderer Tower muß her. So einer mit doppeltem Boden wäre nicht schlecht, wo man dann den Radi unten verschwinden lassen kann.. mit der Pumpe...) Aber welchen Tower? Kennt jemand einen guten?

Was auf jeden Fall immer wichtig war, ist, dass das System leise ist. Aber mitlerweile sind die Lüfter ja schon sehr leise. Und wenn man etwas übertaktet und dann auch noch ewig zockt wird es mit einer passiven Wasserkühlung echt eng, leider (Es sei denn, ich würde meinen Kühlturm im Winter nach draußen stellen, dann gäbe es kaltes Wasser.. hatte schon überlegt, 2 Löcher durch die Wand zu bohren, aber meine Freundin wollte mich einweisen lassen.. außerdem ist's auch noch die Südseite, was im Sommer dann eher ungünstig wäre)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

ehe du löcher in die wand bohrst würde ich einfach mehr passivradiatoren nehmen 
gerade wo du eh schon alu im kreislauf hast, ist die auswahl an bezahlbaren versionen nicht ganz klein. (angefangen beim cora bis hin zu alten autokühlern)

aber ein aktiver zusatzradiator ist sicherlich sinnvoller - ob im deckel, unterm deckel, in der front, unter case oder beim nachbarn aufm fensterbrett...
es gibt sehr viele möglichkeiten, wenn man alle am markt befindlichen gehäuse mit einbezieht noch viel mehr.
da bräuchte man vielleicht n bissl mehr orientierung. (bild vom aktuellen case, informationen zum möglichen bastelaufwand, zu möglichen aufstellmöglichkeiten im raum und zu guter letzt informationen zu poentiellen neuen gehäusen. sonst sag ich einfach "8er stacker und fertig")

bezüglich lüftern schwanken die empfehlungen im wakübereich zwischen yate loon (billig, leise, bronzegleitlager, haltbarkeit???) und scythe s-flex (~3mal so teuer, eher noch leiser, weit herunterregelbar, sehr haltbare lager)


----------



## IceBlue (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Das ist mein Tower momentan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist allerdings nicht mehr ganz original. Vorn und hinten sind die Lüfter gewechselt und die Seite hat eine neue Plexi-Scheibe ohne Lüfterloch. (In meiner Sig ist ein Bild über den Link zu sehen)

Wo sollte ich nur den Radi da unterbringen? 

Bastelaufwand ist mir eigentlich schnuppe. Hab schon lange nichts mehr gemacht - wird also mal wieder Zeit. Angesichts der Temps auch möglichst schnell 

Ein neuer Tower, wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, muß aber nicht unbedingt sein. In dem Tower bin ich aber gespannt, wo man den am besten unterbringt. 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich würde den ins Dach setzen, dann passt doch der Luftfluß gar nicht mehr, oder?
Ich meine, Momentan bläst einer rein und einer raus. 
Nach Radi-Einbau wäre es ja so, dass einer rein und 3 raus blasen. Ich glaub, ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es nicht günstig sein soll. 

Oder der eine Propeller glüht und die anderen 3 hauchen vor sich hin.. Eben so, dass es genau passt von dem Luft rein/Luft raus-Verhältnis. 1:1 sollte es doch sein, meine ich. 

Nunja, vielleicht kennt sich da auch jemand besser aus und kann mir mal sagen, ob ich dann vielleicht auch noch meine Pumpe wechseln muß, denn ich habe dann CPU. GPU, NB und den Radi an der Serienpumpe im Tower dran (300l/h - 0,5m Förderhöhe - ist ja nicht so die Wucht).

Falls noch Infos fehlen werde ich sie hinzufügen. Danke schonmal!


Edit: Was ich noch schnell hinzufügen wollte: der Kandalf gefällt mir ganz gut (der 9000er) und er sollte nicht mehr so Plastiktüren haben, voll schlecht.. Dann schon lieber gar keine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

luftfluß wird mit ner wakü eh n anderer, aber soweit ich auf den innenaufnahmen erkennen kann, ist IN dem ding wirklich kein platz - mini-tower&wakü ist halt höchstens was für case modder auf der suche nach herausforderung, aber nicht praktisch.
also auf den deckel oder einzeln aufstellen.

pumpe kann erstmal beibehalten werden, auch wenn ein austausch vorteile bringen dürfte.


----------



## IceBlue (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> luftfluß wird mit ner wakü eh n anderer, aber soweit ich auf den innenaufnahmen erkennen kann, ist IN dem ding wirklich kein platz - mini-tower&wakü ist halt höchstens was für case modder auf der suche nach herausforderung, aber nicht praktisch.
> also auf den deckel oder einzeln aufstellen.
> 
> pumpe kann erstmal beibehalten werden, auch wenn ein austausch vorteile bringen dürfte.


 
was wäre das denn für ein vorteil?? also einen wüßte ich: die pumpe würde bei PC-start gleich mit anspringen. und das wasser würde wohl etwas schneller fließen. mehr weiß ich nicht.. ach und ich müßte nicht auf die 0,5m förderhöhe achten.. also auf den deckel stellen?? da gibts ja auch so nette halterungen, die man dann verschrauben kann. weil nur draufstellen ist nichts (grad wenn die katzen mal wieder toben)welche tower wären denn gut geeignet.. am besten solch einer, der unten platz für einen radi hat.. hat jemand sowas schon gemacht? und vielleicht ein foto davon?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

schneller fließendes wasser bringt, je nach system und kühler, gerade so messbare bis einigermaßen brauchbare temperaturvorteile, da deine derzeitige pumpe eher schwach, die kühler afaik nicht dafür optimiert und der kreislauf nicht ganz klein ist.

draufstellen war natürlich nicht gemeint, festschrauben wär schon nett  (ob man die halterungen dafür kauft oder einfach schrauben und abstandshalter nimmt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen)

tower mit dem flexibelsten innenraum ist nach wie vor der stacker stc


----------



## IceBlue (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Ich habe mal gelesen (ich glaube sogar, es war in diesem Forum), dass jemand der Meinung war, langsam fließendes Wasser würde besser sein, da es "länger" im Radi ist und dadurch besser gekühlt werden würde. 

Ich meine auch, dass die Pumpe schwach ist, aber wenn es noch reicht. Leider habe ich auch keinen "Flussprüfer" verbaut. Genauso wenig habe ich einen Temp-Füher im Kreislauf. Aber auch diese Dinge sollen ja das Wasser noch etwas mehr bremsen. Ich vermute mal, dass ein weg an einer neuen Pumpe nicht vorbei geht. Welche auch immer.. Hauptsache leise..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

"reichen" wird es sicherlich noch - es könnte halt nur besser sein. ob es dass auch muss und ob das geld wert ist, musst du entscheiden.

dass mit "länger im radi" ist quatsch - am anderen ende des kreislaufes ist das wasser schließlich auch länger im kühler und heizt sich entsprechend stärker auf, die durchschnittstemperatur bliebe bei dieser überlegung die gleiche.
(man kann den trick aber für temperaturempfindlichere komponenten nutzen - durchgäng 43-44° wassertemperatur bringen einem nichts, wenn man die festplatten auf 40° kühlen will. da kann niedriger durchfluss und 40°min/49°max die bessere wahl sein, denn einer gpu wird so schnell nicht zu heiß)

aber abgesehen von zeit und differenztemperatur gibt es noch eine weiteren faktor:
die grenzschicht.
direkt an der kühleroberfläche steht das wasser, irgendwo in der mitte fließt es und es findet der eigentliche wärmetransport statt. dazwischen liegt die grenzschicht und die wärme muss da mittels wärmeleitung durch - ein klarer flaschenhals, weswegen auch viele kühler versuchen, durch düsen/kantige strukturen/gegenströmungen/... verwirbelungen oder punktuell höhere fließgeschwindigkeiten (und damit wirbel) zu erzeugen, um die grenzschicht dünner zu machen.
ne ebenfalls wirksame methode hierzu ist es, einfach den durchfluss insgesamt zu steigern - wo viel wasser fließt, kann nur wenig wasser stehen.
damit verbessert sich der wärmeübergang sowohl vom kühler aufs wasser als auch vom wasser auf den radiator und somit sinkt die differenztemperatur zu kühlendes bauteil <-> luft.

wie stark hängt immer vom kühler und der bereits vorhandenen fließgeschwindigkeit ab, aber höhere fließgeschwindigkeit wird immer einen effizienteren wärmetransport ermöglichen. (okay - aber einer gewissen grenze produziert die pumpe vermutlich mehr abwärme, als an kühlleistung gewonnen wird  . aber da fallen einem lange vorher die ohren ab. und die schläuche vermutlich auch)


----------



## IceBlue (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Leise-WIRKLICH leise Wasserkühlung gesucht! *

Also ich werde mir wohl mal einen Radi mit 2 leisen Lüftern besorgen und das testen. Ich werde dann ja sehen, was passiert und wieviel kühler die Komponenten werden. Ich hatte für den Kühlturm auch schon diesen Aufsatz, der war aber zu laut, brachte bei 12V allerdings wirklich fast bis 10°C bessere Kühlleistung. Ich möchte allerdings ein leises Sys haben, und da ist ein Radi mit 2 leisen vermutlich besser und um einiges leiser. 
Jetzt habe ich auch gelesen, dass ein Trible wohl noch besser wäre. Aber da wäre dann noch ein weiterer Lüfter fällig. Und ob das dann noch leise wäre, kann ich nicht so genau sagen. Welcher Radi wäre denn gut und vor allem, welches sind dafür die besten Lüfter?


----------

